# 2013 250Rs



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

Picked-up our new baby last Monday from General RV here in Illinois on a post from another user here that said General beat the prices and had a good experience there. I would recommend anyone to at least let them try to beat the pricing from somewhere else. We got pricing from Holman, Pete's, and Pontiac RV before settling with Mark Checkly at General RV in Huntley,Il. We decided to buy it instead of financing so we got away with minimal BS... When we went to pick-up the 250RS we had our twin 3yr old boys with us and were a little worried about the walk through, but Mark being a grandfather he offered to take them for a ride on the golfcart and got them popcorn while the wife and I did the walk through. Just got done with the first trip in it this Saturday...to my shop facing the cornfield, having a fire and cooking s'mores and actually sleeping in it for the first time with all of us. Otherwise it was just me, putting a DVD player in it during the week, and spending some time in it looking for leaks and checking out everything else out. The prentend camping trip WAS AWSOME and we love the 250RS layout even more than we thought... not to mention, close to home making a list of all the stuff that needs adjustment so I can drop the TT off once and get ALL the stuff fixed instead of multiple trips to the dealer... And for those who are wondering...$22,150.00 out the door, tax title etc...Good, RIGHT?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Brian, I'm excited to hear that your sales experience at General RV was a positive one. I got a feeling when we purchased there that Mark was a good guy to deal with. It sounds like he went above and beyond to ensure that you had a smooth PDI; that is great to hear! Be sure to keep a pen and paper handy when you are out enjoying the camper as a list will start to grow of things that you would like to buy to make life even more enjoyable when camping. Now, if we could just get all this rain to go away!!


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! And, yes, VERY VERY good price! Now to enjoy all of the shopping/outfitting, mods, and of course just plain outdoor adventures.
Regards, BGood


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your purchase. Bring on Spring!


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

Why thank you guys. The wifw thinks I'm nuts for being on this site a month before we decided to pull the trigger, but it was definitly worth it!!! Snooping around this site made me feel more confident in our decision to buy the outback. We have made 2 lists, the dealer list and the wish list... the damndist thing... the wish list is MUCH longer than the dealer list. What I need to do is STOP looking at the modification forum!!! I'm getting too many ideas, but I thank each and everyone of you guys and gals for posting the mods. It really helps in deciding what we can do in the TT and what is possible with a little imagination... Hey Chris, any place that's close to us for a nice get away this time of year? I.E. who still has water on?


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey W.E.BGOOD, Since you have owned your 250rs for a while it looks like. Is there anything that I should pay more attention to than another? I thought about doing the winter by-pass valve, but it only took a couple of minutes to pour 3 gallons of anti-freeze into the fresh water tank ant pump it throught...any thoughts? I also want to do the led light conversion just in case the wife lets me take it deer hunting.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Pushin 4 u said:


> Hey Chris, any place that's close to us for a nice get away this time of year? I.E. who still has water on?


I think that you are going to be hard pressed to find someone with water still on as most private campgrounds winterize after Columbus Day. However, Starved Rock State Park should still have electric available. It's probably just an hour or so from you guys and is a beautiful park. This link --> Here can be a useful tool for locating campgrounds.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Pushin 4 u said:


> Picked-up our new baby last Monday from General RV here in Illinois on a post from another user here that said General beat the prices and had a good experience there. I would recommend anyone to at least let them try to beat the pricing from somewhere else. We got pricing from Holman, Pete's, and Pontiac RV before settling with Mark Checkly at General RV in Huntley,Il. We decided to buy it instead of financing so we got away with minimal BS... When we went to pick-up the 250RS we had our twin 3yr old boys with us and were a little worried about the walk through, but Mark being a grandfather he offered to take them for a ride on the golfcart and got them popcorn while the wife and I did the walk through. Just got done with the first trip in it this Saturday...to my shop facing the cornfield, having a fire and cooking s'mores and actually sleeping in it for the first time with all of us. Otherwise it was just me, putting a DVD player in it during the week, and spending some time in it looking for leaks and checking out everything else out. The prentend camping trip WAS AWSOME and we love the 250RS layout even more than we thought... not to mention, close to home making a list of all the stuff that needs adjustment so I can drop the TT off once and get ALL the stuff fixed instead of multiple trips to the dealer... And for those who are wondering...$22,150.00 out the door, tax title etc...Good, RIGHT?


That is one heck of a price. My 2013 250rs was 27,000 out the door. Shipping cost to San Diego was most likely the biggest cost factor. The dealer did throw in weight distribution hitch, anti-sway, batteries, etc.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey W.E.BGOOD, Since you have owned your 250rs for a while it looks like. Is there anything that I should pay more attention to than another? I thought about doing the winter by-pass valve, but it only took a couple of minutes to pour 3 gallons of anti-freeze into the fresh water tank ant pump it throught...any thoughts? I also want to do the led light conversion just in case the wife lets me take it deer hunting.
[/quote]

Morning Pushin. As for "being on this site for a month before buying", IMO that was exactly the way to do it...learn, learn, learn.
#1. Mine didn't have the bypass, I didn't want to fight with it in the confined space, run 30 miles for parts, sit and watch and wait to check for leaks, etc, etc, etc. So I just had the dealer install it for $100 total when it was in for routine brake/bearing service. That said, what you're doing seems just fine and easy.
#2. What I'd really watch for is the issue with the rear bunk ceiling support rails starting to pull-out/drop from the ceiling, or the forward end of the rails starting to buckle inward. I made a bunk support out of PVC and they still started to give. I fixed and reinforced my rail ends and religiously use the support when the trailer's on the road; even had occasion to use the support last week when we slept on the bunk while it was "in" 'cause we ran-out (correct term..."I" didn't pay attention to the auto switch-over vlave) of propane at 8:30 PM in Wisconsin when the temp got down to 29 that night. bbbrrrr
#3. I did the LED conversion...works GREAT for us boon-docking. I'll have to do some research for you where I got them on ebay, but you'll want to do research yourself on the LED threads to learn about them.

That's all I can do right now, gotta go. Regards, BGood

***continued/update*** Do an Advanced Search here for LEDS under the "modifications" forum.
I got various units from several vendors and I found this to be the best choice/service/value.


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

I was worried about the rails... i'm looking at all the supports in the mods, going to try to build one over the winter... Thanks W.E.BGOOD!


----------



## Trackermi (Jun 15, 2011)

Danodog said:


> Picked-up our new baby last Monday from General RV here in Illinois on a post from another user here that said General beat the prices and had a good experience there. I would recommend anyone to at least let them try to beat the pricing from somewhere else. We got pricing from Holman, Pete's, and Pontiac RV before settling with Mark Checkly at General RV in Huntley,Il. We decided to buy it instead of financing so we got away with minimal BS... When we went to pick-up the 250RS we had our twin 3yr old boys with us and were a little worried about the walk through, but Mark being a grandfather he offered to take them for a ride on the golfcart and got them popcorn while the wife and I did the walk through. Just got done with the first trip in it this Saturday...to my shop facing the cornfield, having a fire and cooking s'mores and actually sleeping in it for the first time with all of us. Otherwise it was just me, putting a DVD player in it during the week, and spending some time in it looking for leaks and checking out everything else out. The prentend camping trip WAS AWSOME and we love the 250RS layout even more than we thought... not to mention, close to home making a list of all the stuff that needs adjustment so I can drop the TT off once and get ALL the stuff fixed instead of multiple trips to the dealer... And for those who are wondering...$22,150.00 out the door, tax title etc...Good, RIGHT?


That is one heck of a price. My 2013 250rs was 27,000 out the door. Shipping cost to San Diego was most likely the biggest cost factor. The dealer did throw in weight distribution hitch, anti-sway, batteries, etc.
[/quote]

Wow you guys need to shop more. I can see higher prices in San Diego for sure, but I only paid 20,300 (for a 2012 model) out the door with the hitch included and installed etc.. find wholesale dealers and not conventional dealers. We bought a keystone 190exp before this one and over paid by thousands vs what a wholesaler was selling them for.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Trackermi said:


> Picked-up our new baby last Monday from General RV here in Illinois on a post from another user here that said General beat the prices and had a good experience there. I would recommend anyone to at least let them try to beat the pricing from somewhere else. We got pricing from Holman, Pete's, and Pontiac RV before settling with Mark Checkly at General RV in Huntley,Il. We decided to buy it instead of financing so we got away with minimal BS... When we went to pick-up the 250RS we had our twin 3yr old boys with us and were a little worried about the walk through, but Mark being a grandfather he offered to take them for a ride on the golfcart and got them popcorn while the wife and I did the walk through. Just got done with the first trip in it this Saturday...to my shop facing the cornfield, having a fire and cooking s'mores and actually sleeping in it for the first time with all of us. Otherwise it was just me, putting a DVD player in it during the week, and spending some time in it looking for leaks and checking out everything else out. The prentend camping trip WAS AWSOME and we love the 250RS layout even more than we thought... not to mention, close to home making a list of all the stuff that needs adjustment so I can drop the TT off once and get ALL the stuff fixed instead of multiple trips to the dealer... And for those who are wondering...$22,150.00 out the door, tax title etc...Good, RIGHT?


That is one heck of a price. My 2013 250rs was 27,000 out the door. Shipping cost to San Diego was most likely the biggest cost factor. The dealer did throw in weight distribution hitch, anti-sway, batteries, etc.
[/quote]

Wow you guys need to shop more. I can see higher prices in San Diego for sure, but I only paid 20,300 (for a 2012 model) out the door with the hitch included and installed etc.. find wholesale dealers and not conventional dealers. We bought a keystone 190exp before this one and over paid by thousands vs what a wholesaler was selling them for.
[/quote]

I did shop for three months. Shipping costs from Holman RV were $3700 which raised the total price to $24.4k without the goodies (hitch, brake controller, etc., tax, license, etc. So the Holman Price would have been closer to $26.5 I paid %27000 for everything including the goodies that came with the trailer including tax and license. I guess I could have saved about $1500 buying back east, but I wanted to see, touch, feel the trailer before buying.


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats on your new TT! That is a great deal!

We have a new-to-us 2011 250RS and we love it! Plenty of room for our family of 4--7yr old and 10mo old. We did a modification to the shower curtain and also bought 4 in memory foam mattress toppers (at Walmart) so far.

With your twins, you may want to lift the outside door grab bar and make it flush with the door as a secondary "baby lock" in case they push the screen door open. We also fold up the table and place it on the bed at times to let my daughter play in the extra carpet space. FYI

Husband is away elk hunting with his dad and others in 20-50 degree temps and says he stays comfy in our Outback at night, quite the upgrade from canvas tents and older trailers.









We still have a few more trips to squeeze in before the end of our season (beginning of December).

Enjoy!


----------



## Pushin 4 u (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Washie4... My wife thought of the table removal thing also. what kind of modification did you guys do to the shower curtain? I am under the assumption that the curtain that comes with the TT is for looks only, we need to figure out what to get for real world shower use. I am not allowed " YET " to take the TT deer hunting, but we did stay a night in the TT when it got into the upper 20's and it was quite comfortable...only thing was it seemed a little chilly by the bathroom and bunks. We plan to put a small ceramic heater on the cabinet with the switches and the power outlet on the ceiling to compensate.


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

We didn't do anything fancy to the shower since we were pressed for time (although if you research on here there are some great solutions!) Basically the curtain leaves a gap on one side, maybe due to the angle on the ceiling. We just bought a tension rod, cut it to fit, bought a curtain liner, cut to fit, then reattached the original curtain to the outside. With some nice bronze rolling hooks it doesn't look too bad. I should hear back on how it traveled/worked once he returns from his trip.


----------

